# Puppy update



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

My cattle dog boy is all grown up now as he nears his 1st year  
enjoy a few pictures of the crew
















































































more coming...


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

What a lovely crew! I have 4 also and my smallest is also a chihuahua  Great little dogs!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! They are very pretty! You've sure got a great lookin group!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you!! 
Shamrock, I have learned that you can never make a chihuahua do something they don't want to do! My little girl does what she pleases, and goes where she wants to go. I often find her hanging out on my tables.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Never truer words! LOL Cookie does what she wants when she wants, and if YOU want her to do something, she will wag her tail and look cute and that's about it LOL.


----------

